# French Buffet tb stallion



## kateD (6 March 2008)

Hi guys does anyone have any info on this stallion or his babies hes on www.scotlandaiservice.com. Im looking for a proven quality full or 3/4 bred tb stallion. What do you think?


----------



## ajf (6 March 2008)

Oh the link won't work for me


----------



## ischa (6 March 2008)

nor me


----------



## firm (6 March 2008)

Take the . off the end of the link   
	
	
		
		
	


	




I would love to hear opinions about him as well for my TB mare  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## catza (6 March 2008)

Is this him?
http://www.vdlstud.com/content/vdl_hengsten.asp?taal_id=2&amp;id=37
There is a mare at our yard by him, very nice and got very decent scores at the kwpn gradings last year. She is very sweet and easy to do in all ways.


----------



## kumala (6 March 2008)

scotlandaiservice.com are very professional and good to work with, i have a mare due soon that was inseminated with them last year.


----------



## lisaward (6 March 2008)

what is his stud fee and where is he based ?


----------



## kateD (7 March 2008)

sorry about the link 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it should be : www.scotlandaiservice.com
They have alot of nice stallions on there- quite like the coloured one too (tomtom).


----------



## TFS (7 March 2008)

we had a horse by him he was the loviliest horse EVER, lovely to train, lovely to handle, perfect to break, just PERFECT!! we qualified him for the Badminton Potential Dressage Horse fINALS and did really well in Working Hunters, SJ etc. if i had the chance to ever have another horse by French Buffet i would jump at it


----------



## wishfulthinking (8 March 2008)

I was told recently that he had been put on the "watch list" for the KWPN, no idea why though? He is based in Kylemore Stud, Co. Galway, Ireland. They have a website.


----------



## ihatework (8 March 2008)

Never heard of him before but he looks a cracking sort.


----------



## kateD (8 March 2008)

yes im surprized hes not been advertised more widely- as quality tbs - jumping at grand prix level are few and far between! Thanks for that wishfulthinking-found his website now-Heres where he stands: www.kylemorestud.com


----------



## KenRehill (9 March 2008)

Why has he been dropped by VDL (huge and very successful marketing machine) and sent to Ireland.....................................?


----------



## Damien (9 March 2008)

For the same reason that some of the French stallions are coming to the UK I have no doubt  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and for the same reason that many stallions are placed stategically in different locations.

French Buffet has produced a good number of horses sold predominantly to the US for the equitation and hunter division. Can sire ground covering long reaching movers without the knee action that is required for dressage, and can produce jumpers that only really come into themselves over bigger fences. 

French Buffet is not the most handsome of stallions and neither are his progeny. The hocks can be tightly tied and they can have issues with their feet. Fetlock joints can be noted to rotate outwardly. He does throw good rectangular models, long legs and long necks of height.

Personally I think its understandable why Ireland would be a good place for him to stand, as he should cross well with stronger heavier framed Irish mares for both the hunter and jumper market.

When interviewed in 2002 regarding his thoughts on the use of the TB Weibke stated "it takes a very special TB for use in a WB breeding program, we need the blood of the TB but it is not the lack of ability that is lacking in the TB but the mind, to compete successfully at a high level, hence the reason we travelled half way around the world to purchase French Buffet"


----------



## lucindaK (14 April 2008)

Hello,
At the stable at home we have al young French Buffet Stallion. 4 year old. From a Kibrahim x Dolman mother.
It is a verry bloodtype and looks good for jumping, dressage or a really good eventing horse.

Lucinda


----------



## bigbrownhorse (2 May 2012)

TFS said:



			if i had the chance to ever have another horse by French Buffet i would jump at it[/QUOTE

I have a three year old absolutly stunning mare by french buffet out of an irish draught mare by dancing boy(king of diamondsxclover hill) which will be for sale
		
Click to expand...


----------

